# KJV vs ESV, NWT & NAB



## Ed Walsh (Nov 25, 2017)

I was going to post this on the *I Got a Doubt* thread, but I didn't want to confuse the issue. Also, this is a topic often discussed on the PB. But, I still wanted to share the many verses that are different in the KJV vs the ESV, etc. I thought some members might find this interesting. I did. I got this from a KJVO web page but decided to paste only the verses with the brief key to the versions quoted.

*The King James verse will come first with the altered portion underlined. *

KJB - King James Bible
ESV - English Standard Version
NWT - New World Translation of the Jehovah’s Witnesses
NAB - New American Bible of the Roman Catholic Church


*Matthew 8:29*
*KJB:* And, behold, they cried out, saying, What have we to do with thee, Jesus, thou Son of God? art thou come hither to torment us before the time?

*ESV:* And behold, they cried out, "What have you to do with us, O Son of God? Have you come here to torment us before the time?"
*NWT*: And, look! they screamed, saying: "What have we to do with you, Son of God? Did you come here to torment us before the appointed time?"
*NAB:* With a sudden shriek they cried: "Why meddle with us, Son of God? Have you come to torture us before the appointed time?"


*Matthew 17:21*
*KJB:* Howbeit this kind goeth not out but by prayer and fasting.

*ESV:* Omitted
*NWT:* Omitted
*NAB:* [This kind does not leave but by prayer and fasting.] (Placed in Brackets)


*Matthew 18:11*
*KJB:* For the Son of man is come to save that which was lost.

*ESV:* Omitted
*NWT:* Omitted
*NAB:* Omitted


*Matthew 19:9*
*KJB:* And I say unto you, Whosoever shall put away his wife, except it be for fornication, and shall marry another, committeth adultery: and whoso marrieth her which is put away doth commit adultery.

*ESV:* And I say to you: whoever divorces his wife, except for sexual immorality, and marries another, commits adultery."
*NWT:* I say to you that whoever divorces his wife, except on the ground of fornication, and marries another commits adultery."
*NAB:* I now to say to you, whoever divorces his wife (lewd conduct is a separate case) and marries another commits adultery, and the man who marries a divorced woman commits adultery."


*Matthew 27:35*
*KJB:* And they crucified him, and parted his garments, casting lots: that it might be fulfilled which was spoken by the prophet, They parted my garments among them, and upon my vesture did they cast lots.

*ESV:* And when they had crucified him, they divided his garments among them by casting lots.
*NWT:* When they had impaled him they distributed his outer garments by casting lots.
*NAB:* When they had crucified him, they divided his clothes among them casting lots.


*Mark 6:11*
*KJB:* And whosoever shall not receive you, nor hear you, when ye depart thence, shake off the dust under your feet for a testimony against them. Verily I say unto you, It shall be more tolerable for Sodom and Gomorrha in the day of judgment, than for that city.

*ESV:* And if any place will not receive you and they will not listen to you, when you leave, shake off the dust that is on your feet as a testimony against them."
*NWT:* And wherever a place will not receive you nor hear you, on going out from there shake off the dirt that is beneath your feet for a witness to them"
*NAB:* If any place will not receive you or hear you, shake its dust from your feet in testimony against them as you leave.


*Mark 9:44, 46*
*KJB:*{ 44} Where their worm dieth not, and the fire is not quenched. {46} Where their worm dieth not, and the fire is not quenched.

*ESV:* Omitted
*NWT:* Omitted
*NAB:* Omitted


*Mark 11:26*
*KJB:* But if ye do not forgive, neither will your Father which is in heaven forgive your trespasses.

*ESV:* Omitted
*NWT:* Omitted
*NAB:* Omitted


*Mark 15:28*
*KJB:* And the scripture was fulfilled, which saith, And he was numbered with the transgressors.

*ESV:* Omitted
*NWT:* Omitted
*NAB:* Omitted


*Luke 2:33*
*KJB:* And Joseph and his mother marvelled at those things which were spoken of him.

*ESV:* And his father and his mother marveled at what was said about him.
*NWT:* And its father and mother continued wondering at the things being spoken about it.
*NAB:* The child's father and mother were marveling at what was being said about him.


*Luke 4:4*
*KJB:* And Jesus answered him, saying, It is written, That man shall not live by bread alone, but by every word of God.

*ESV:* And Jesus answered him, "It is written, 'Man shall not live by bread alone.'"
*NWT:* But Jesus replied to him: "It is written, 'Man must not live by bread alone.'"
*NAB:* Jesus answered him, "Scripture has it, 'Not on bread alone shall man live.'"


*Luke 9:55*
*KJB:* But he turned, and rebuked them, and said, Ye know not what manner of spirit ye are of.
*ESV:* But he turned and rebuked them.
*NWT:* But he turned and reproved them
*NAB:* He turned toward them only to reprimand them.


*Luke 9:56*
*KJB:* For the Son of man is not come to destroy men's lives, but to save them. And they went to another village.

*ESV:* And they went on to another village.
*NWT:* So they went to a different village.
*NAB:* Then they set off for another town.


*Luke 17:36*
*KJB:* Two men shall be in the field; the one shall be taken, and the other left.

*ESV:* Omitted
*NWT:* Omitted
*NAB:* Omitted


*Luke 23:17*
*KJB:* (For of necessity he must release one unto them at the feast.)

*ESV:* Omitted
*NWT:* Omitted
*NAB:* Omitted


*Luke 23:38*
*KJB:* And a superscription also was written over him in letters of Greek, and Latin, and Hebrew, THIS IS THE KING OF THE JEWS.

*ESV:* There was also an inscription over him, "This is the King of the Jews."
*NWT:* There was also an inscription over him: "This is the king of the Jews."
*NAB:* There was an inscription over his head: "THIS IS THE KING OF THE JEWS."


*John 3:15*
*KJB:* That whosoever believeth in him should not perish, but have eternal life.

*ESV:* that whoever believes in him may have eternal life.
*NWT:* that everyone believing in him may have everlasting life.
*NAB:* that all who believe may have eternal life in him.


*John 5:3*
*KJB:* In these lay a great multitude of impotent folk, of blind, halt, withered, waiting for the moving of the water.

*ESV:* In these lay a multitude of invalids--blind, lame, and paralyzed.
*NWT:* In these a multitude of the sick, blind, lame and those with withered members, was lying down.
*NAB:* were crowded with sick people lying there blind, lame or disabled [waiting for the movement of the water.]


*John 5:4*
*KJB:* For an angel went down at a certain season into the pool, and troubled the water: whosoever then first after the troubling of the water stepped in was made whole of whatsoever disease he had.

*ESV:* Omitted
*NWT:* Omitted
*NAB:* Omitted


*John 6:47*
*KJB:* Verily, verily, I say unto you, He that believeth  on me hath everlasting life.

*ESV:* Truly, truly, I say to you, whoever believes has eternal life.
*NWT:* Most truly I say to YOU, He that believes has everlasting life.
*NAB:* Let me firmly assure you, he who believes has eternal life.


*John 16:16*
*KJB:* A little while, and ye shall not see me: and again, a little while, and ye shall see me, because I go to the Father.

*ESV:* "A little while, and you will see me no longer; and again a little while, and you will see me."
*NWT:* In a little while you will behold me no longer, and again, in a little while you will see me."
*NAB:* Within a short time you will lose sight of me, but soon after that you shall see me again."


*Acts 2:30*
*KJB:* Therefore being a prophet, and knowing that God had sworn with an oath to him, that of the fruit of his loins, according to the flesh, he would raise up Christ to sit on his throne;

*ESV:* Being therefore a prophet, and knowing that God had sworn with an oath to him that he would set one of his descendants on his throne,
*NWT:* Therefore, because he was a prophet and knew that God had sworn to him with an oath that he would seat one from the fruitage of his loins upon his throne.
*NAB:* He was a prophet and knew that God had sworn to him that one of his descendants would sit upon his throne.


*Acts 7:37*
*KJB:* This is that Moses, which said unto the children of Israel, A prophet shall the Lord your God raise up unto you of your brethren, like unto me; him shall ye hear.

*ESV:* This is the Moses who said to the Israelites, 'God will raise up for you a prophet like me from your brothers.'
*NWT:* "This is the Moses that said to the sons of Israel, 'God will raise up for you from among YOUR brothers a prophet like me.'
*NAB:* This Moses is the one who said to the Israelites, 'God will raise up for you from among your kinsmen a prophet like me.'


*Acts 8:37*
*KJB:* And Philip said, If thou believest with all thine heart, thou mayest. And he answered and said, I believe that Jesus Christ is the Son of God.

*ESV:* Omitted
*NWT:* Omitted
*NAB:* Omitted - Takes half of verse 36 as verse 37


*Acts 24:7*
*KJB:* But the chief captain Lysias came upon us, and with great violence took him away out of our hands,

*ESV:* Omitted
*NWT:* Omitted
*NAB:* Omitted


*Romans 1:16*
*KJB:* For I am not ashamed of the gospel of Christ: for it is the power of God unto salvation to every one that believeth; to the Jew first, and also to the Greek.

*ESV:* For I am not ashamed of the gospel, for it is the power of God for salvation to everyone who believes, to the Jew first and also to the Greek.
*NWT:* For I am not ashamed of the good news; it is, in fact, God's power for salvation to everyone having faith, to the Jew first and also to the Greek.
*NAB:* I am not ashamed of the gospel. It is the power of God leading everyone who believes in it to salvation, the Jew first, then the Greek.


*Romans 8:1*
*KJB:* There is therefore now no condemnation to them which are in Christ Jesus, who walk not after the flesh, but after the Spirit.

*ESV:* There is therefore now no condemnation for those who are in Christ Jesus.
*NWT:* Therefore those in union with Christ Jesus have no condemnation.
*NAB:* There is no condemnation now for those who are in Christ Jesus


*Romans 11:6*
*KJB:* And if by grace, then is it no more of works: otherwise grace is no more grace. But if it be of works, then is it no more grace: otherwise work is no more work.

*ESV:* But if it is by grace, it is no longer on the basis of works; otherwise grace would no longer be grace.
*NWT:* Now if it is by undeserved kindness, it is no longer due to works; otherwise, the undeserved kindness no longer proves to be undeserved kindness.
*NAB:* But if the choice is by grace, it is not because of their works-otherwise grace would not be grace


*Romans 16:24*
*KJB:* The grace of our Lord Jesus Christ be with you all. Amen.

*ESV:* Omitted
*NWT:* Omitted
*NAB:* Omitted - They take part of verse 23 for verse 24


*1 Corinthians 6:20*
*KJB:* For ye are bought with a price: therefore glorify God in your body, and in your spirit, which are God's.

*ESV:* for you were bought with a price. So glorify God in your body.
*NWT:* for you were bought with a price. By all means, glorify God in the body of YOU people.
*NAB:* You have been purchased, and at a price. So glorify God in your body.


*1 Corinthians 7:39*
*KJB:* The wife is bound by the law as long as her husband liveth; but if her husband be dead, she is at liberty to be married to whom she will; only in the Lord.

*ESV:* A wife is bound to her husband as long as he lives. But if her husband dies, she is free to be married to whom she wishes, only in the Lord.
*NWT:* A wife is bound during all the time her husband is alive. But if her husband should fall asleep [in death], she is free to be married to whom she wants, only in [the] Lord.
*NAB:* A wife is bound to her husband as long as he lives. If her husband dies she is free to marry, but on one condition, that it be in the Lord.


*1 Corinthians 15:47*
*KJB:* The first man is of the earth, earthy: the second man is the Lord from heaven.

*ESV:* The first man was from the earth, a man of dust; the second man is from heaven.
*NWT:* The first man is out of the earth and made of dust; the second man is out of heaven.
*NAB:* The first man was of earth, formed from dust, the second is from heaven.


*Galatians 3:1*
*KJB:* O foolish Galatians, who hath bewitched you, that ye should not obey the truth, before whose eyes Jesus Christ hath been evidently set forth, crucified among you?

*ESV:* O foolish Galatians! Who has bewitched you? It was before your eyes that Jesus Christ was publicly portrayed as crucified.
*NWT:* O senseless Galatians, who is it that brought you under evil influence, you before whose eyes Jesus Christ was openly portrayed impaled?
*NAB:* You senseless Galatians! Who has cast a spell over you-you before whose eyes Jesus Christ was displayed to view upon his cross?


*Galatians 3:17*
*KJB:* And this I say, that the covenant, that was confirmed before of God in Christ, the law, which was four hundred and thirty years after, cannot disannul, that it should make the promise of none effect.

*ESV:* This is what I mean: the law, which came 430 years afterward, does not annul a covenant previously ratified by God, so as to make the promise void.
*NWT:* Further, I say this: As to the covenant previously validated by God, the law that has come into being four hundred and thirty years later does not invalidate it, so as to abolish the promise.
*NAB:* My point is this: a covenant formally ratified by God is not set aside as invalid by any law that came into being four hundred and thirty years later, nor is its promise nullified.


*Ephesians 3:9*
*KJB:* And to make all men see what is the fellowship of the mystery, which from the beginning of the world hath been hid in God, who created all things by Jesus Christ:

*ESV:* and to bring to light for everyone what is the plan of the mystery hidden for ages in God who created all things,
*NWT:* and should make men see how the sacred secret is administered which has from the indefinite past been hidden in God, who created all things.
*NAB:* and to enlighten all men on the mysterious design which for ages was hidden in God, the Creator of all.


*Ephesians 3:14*
*KJB:* For this cause I bow my knees unto the Father of our Lord Jesus Christ,

*ESV:* For this reason I bow my knees before the Father,
*NWT:* On account of this I bend my knees to the Father,
*NAB:* This is why I kneel before the Father


*Ephesians 5:30*
*KJB:* For we are members of his body, of his flesh, and of his bones.

*ESV:* because we are members of his body.
*NWT:* because we are members of his body.
*NAB:* for we are members of his body.


*Colossians1:14*
*KJB:* In whom we have redemption through his blood, even the forgiveness of sins:

*ESV:* in whom we have redemption, the forgiveness of sins.
*NWT:* by means of whom we have our release by ransom, the forgiveness of our sins.
*NAB:* Through him we have redemption, the forgiveness of our sins.


*1 Thessalonians 1:1*
*KJB:* Paul, and Silvanus, and Timotheus, unto the church of the Thessalonians which is in God the Father and in the Lord Jesus Christ: Grace be unto you, and peace, from God our Father, and the Lord Jesus Christ.

*ESV:* Paul, Silvanus, and Timothy, To the church of the Thessalonians in God the Father and the Lord Jesus Christ: Grace to you and peace.
*NWT:* Paul and Silvanus and Timothy to the congregation of the Thessalonians in union with God the father and [the] Lord Jesus Christ: May YOU have undeserved kindness and peace.
*NAB:* Paul, Silvanus, and Timothy, to the church of the Thessalonians who belong to God the Father and the Lord Jesus Christ. Grace and peace be yours.


*1 Timothy 2:7*
*KJB:* Whereunto I am ordained a preacher, and an apostle, (I speak the truth in Christ, and lie not a teacher of the Gentiles in faith and verity.

*ESV:* For this I was appointed a preacher and an apostle (I am telling the truth, I am not lying), a teacher of the Gentiles in faith and truth.
*NWT:* For the purpose of this witness I was appointed a preacher and an apostle-I am telling the truth, I am not lying-a teacher of nations in the matter of faith and truth.
*NAB:* I have been made its herald and apostle (believe me, I am not lying but speak the truth), the teacher of the nations in the true faith


*1 Timothy 3:16*
*KJB:* And without controversy great is the mystery of godliness: God was manifest in the flesh, justified in the Spirit, seen of angels, preached unto the Gentiles, believed on in the world, received up into glory.

*ESV:* Great indeed, we confess, is the mystery of godliness: He was manifested in the flesh, vindicated by the Spirit, seen by angels, proclaimed among the nations, believed on in the world, taken up in glory.
*NWT*: Indeed, the sacred secret of this godly devotion is admittedly great: 'He was made manifest in flesh, was declared righteous in spirit, appeared to angels, was preached about among the nations, was believed upon in [the] world, was received up in glory.
*NAB:* Wonderful, indeed, is the mystery of our faith, as we say in professing it: "He was manifested in the flesh, vindicated in the Spirit; Seen by the angels; preached among the Gentiles, Believed in throughout the world, taken up in glory."


*Hebrews 7:21*
*KJB:* (For those priests were made without an oath; but this with an oath by him that said unto him, The Lord sware and will not repent, Thou art a priest for ever after the order of Melchisedec

*ESV:* but this one was made a priest with an oath by the one who said to him: "The Lord has sworn and will not change his mind, 'You are a priest forever.'"
*NWT:* (for there are indeed men that have become priests without a sworn oath, but there is one with an oath sworn by the One who said respecting him: "Jehovah has sworn (and he will feel no regret), 'You are a priest forever,' ")
*NAB:* unlike Jesus to whom God said: "The Lord has sworn, and he will not repent: 'You are a priest forever, according to the order of Melchizedek. ' "


*1 Peter 1:22*
*KJB:* Seeing ye have purified your souls in obeying the truth through the Spirit unto unfeigned love of the brethren, see that ye love one another with a pure heart fervently:

*ESV:* Having purified your souls by your obedience to the truth for a sincere brotherly love, love one another earnestly from a pure heart,
*NWT:* Now that YOU have purified YOUR souls by [YOUR] obedience to the truth with unhypocritical brotherly love as the result, love one another intensely from the heart.
*NAB:* By obedience to the truth you have purified yourselves for a genuine love of your brothers; therefore, love one another constantly from the heart.


*1 John 5:7-8*
*KJB:* For there are three that bear record in heaven, the Father, the Word, and the Holy Ghost: and these three are one. 8 And there are three that bear witness in earth, the Spirit, and the water, and the blood: and these three agree in one.

*ESV:* (7) For there are three that testify (8) the Spirit and the water and the blood; and these three agree.
*NWT:* {7} For there are three witness bearers, {8} the spirit and the water and the blood, and the three are in agreement.
*NAB:* {7} Thus there are three that testify: {8} the Spirit, and the water and the blood-and these three are of one accord.


*1 John 5:13*
*KJB:* These things have I written unto you that believe on the name of the Son of God; that ye may know that ye have eternal life, and that ye may believe on the name of the Son of God.

*ESV:* I write these things to you who believe in the name of the Son of God that you may know that you have eternal life.
*NWT:* I write you these things that you may know that you have life everlasting, you who put your faith in the name of the Son of God
*NAB:* I have written this to you to make you realize that you possess eternal life-you who believe in the name of the Son of God.


*Revelation 1:8*
*KJB:* I am Alpha and Omega, the beginning and the ending, saith the Lord, which is, and which was, and which is to come, the Almighty.

*ESV:* "I am the Alpha and the Omega," says the Lord God, "who is and who was and who is to come, the Almighty."
*NWT:* "I am the Alpha and the Omega," says Jehovah God, "the One who is and who was and who is coming, the Almighty."
*NAB:* The Lord God says, "I am the Alpha and the Omega, the One who is and who was and who is to come, the Almighty!"


*Revelation 1:11*
*KJB:* Saying, I am Alpha and Omega, the first and the last: and, What thou seest, write in a book, and send it unto the seven churches which are in Asia; unto Ephesus, and unto Smyrna, and unto Pergamos, and unto Thyatira, and unto Sardis, and unto Philadelphia, and unto Laodicea.

*ESV:* saying, "Write what you see in a book and send it to the seven churches, to Ephesus and to Smyrna and to Pergamum and to Thyatira and to Sardis and to Philadelphia and to Laodicea."
*NWT:* saying: "What you see write in a scroll and send it to the seven congregations, in Ephesus and in Smyrna and in Pergamum and in Thyatira and in Sardis and in Philadelphia and in Laodicea.
*NAB:* which said, "Write on a scroll what you now see and send it to the seven churches: to Ephesus, Smyrna, Pergamum, Thyatira, Sardis, Philadelphia and Laodicea."


*Revelation 5:14*
*KJB:* And the four beasts said, Amen. And the four and twenty elders fell down and worshipped him that liveth for ever and ever.

*ESV:* And the four living creatures said, "Amen!" and the elders fell down and worshiped.
*NWT:* And the four living creatures went saying: "Amen!" and the older persons fell down and worshiped.
*NAB:* The four living creatures answered, "Amen," and the elders fell down and worshiped.


*Revelation 20:12*
*KJB:* And I saw the dead, small and great, stand before  God; and the books were opened: and another book was opened, which is the book of life: and the dead were judged out of those things which were written in the books, according to their works.

*ESV:* And I saw the dead, great and small, standing before the throne, and books were opened. Then another book was opened, which is the book of life. And the dead were judged by what was written in the books, according to what they had done.
*NWT:* And I saw the dead, the great and the small, standing before the throne, and scrolls were opened. But another scroll was opened; it is the scroll of life. And the dead were judged out of those things written in the scrolls according to their deeds.
*NAB:* I saw the dead, the great and the lowly, standing before the throne. Lastly among the scrolls, the book of the living was opened. The dead were judged according to their conduct as recorded on the scrolls.


*Revelation 21:24*
*KJB:* And the nations of them which are saved shall walk in the light of it: and the kings of the earth do bring their glory and honour into it.

*ESV:* By its light will the nations walk, and the kings of the earth will bring their glory into it,
*NWT:* And the nations will walk by means of its light, and the kings of the earth will bring their glory into it.
*NAB:* The four living creatures answered, "Amen," and the elders fell down and worshiped.


----------



## Edward (Nov 25, 2017)

Ed Walsh said:


> *Mark 9:44, 46*
> *KJB:*{ 44} Where their worm dieth not, and the fire is not quenched. {46} Where their worm dieth not, and the fire is not quenched.
> 
> *ESV:* Omitted
> ...



ESV: 

Mark 9:43 Some manuscripts add verses 44 and 46 (which are identical with verse 48)



Ed Walsh said:


> *Matthew 17:21*
> *KJB:* Howbeit this kind goeth not out but by prayer and fasting.
> 
> *ESV:* Omitted
> ...



ESV: 

Matthew 17:20 Some manuscripts insert verse 21: _But this kind never comes out except by prayer and fasting_
I will charge that to simply say that the verses are 'omitted' is to not deal with the translation fairly. 

Unlike some translations which ignore other manuscript families, ESV, among others, footnotes the differences. 

Argue for or against manuscript families (and I suspect you would be with the majority on this board with your choices), but don't quote KJO cultists who value agenda over honesty.

Reactions: Like 1 | Amen 1


----------



## ZackF (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## Ed Walsh (Nov 26, 2017)

Edward said:


> but don't quote KJO cultists who value agenda over honesty.



I must have missed something because, as I said, I purposely did _not_ quote anything said by any KJO advocate. I am not KJO. We use the ESV in my church. I just found the differences in verses interesting. Nor do I think that any doctrine of Scripture is changed by the differences. My loosely held opinion of these _omissions_ is that in copying the Scriptures, it is more likely for a scribe to miss a verse here and there than it is for him to add text to the manuscript. Also, you take exception to the word "omitted." What word should be used instead? Sorry if you misunderstood my interest and reason for sharing these differences.


----------



## Edward (Nov 26, 2017)

Ed Walsh said:


> as I said, I purposely did _not_ quote anything said by any KJO advocate.



What part of this is not clear that your are, in fact, quoting from KJOists their twisting of the facts?



Ed Walsh said:


> I got this from a KJVO web page but decided to paste only the verses with the brief key to the versions quoted.


----------



## Ed Walsh (Nov 26, 2017)

Edward said:


> What part of this is not clear that you are, in fact, quoting from KJOists their twisting of the facts?



What facts? I only quoted the Scripture verses. Are they not factual? Anyway, I will let you have the last word. I was just trying to be informative. I have to grab my ESV and head out to church. Hope you have a great Lord's Day.

Ed


----------

